# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rasprodaja 10 - HITNO!VAZNO! - 23.,24. i prodaja 25.11.

## ivakika

ne znam da li da se smijem ili placem! 
naime SC nam je odobrio jos jednu, zadnju rasprodaju i to 23., 24. i 25. 11.!!!!! 

molim vas da se sto hitnije izjasnite dali mozete tu subotu odvojiti za Rodu i dali mislite da mi to mozemo izvesti 

mislim ne samo subotu, vec i dezuranje u cetvrtak i petak na primopredaji

ja mislim da mozemo, ali samo ako svi zajedno zapnemo!

----------


## apricot

ja sam sigurna da možemo.

ajmo, svi mi koji smo do sada radili... potpomognuti i vama novima koji biste željeli vidjeti kako to izgleda "s druge strane"...

 :Heart:

----------


## maxi

ja mogu  :D
dajte popis

----------


## apricot

`ko kaže da nema popisa?!

popis je na

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=660523#660523

----------


## apricot

ivakika, splitaj ovo i otvori novi topic sa rasporedom.

----------


## maxi

editirala sam ovo i stavila maxi na drugi popis
Iva

----------


## sanjas33

trebam shifrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## ivakika

sanja, sifre cemo od sutra-OK?

----------


## jmaja

kako se mogu prijavit za subotu 25. za volantiranje na rasprodaji :?

----------


## mommy_plesačica

jmaja, odi na:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...036&highlight=

----------


## jmaja

Hvala

----------


## kona

malo sam falila s flruma, rode, ali nisam vas zaboravila i naravno da cu opet biti s vama na raspodaji, pase mi bilo koje doba dana, nek mi se samo kaze kad da dodjem i kaj cu raditi, nadam se da imate povjerenja u mene  :D

----------


## ivarica

kona   :Naklon:

----------


## kona

inace, da vas podsjetim na rodocopa  8)   :Razz:

----------


## jmaja

ja sam se prijavila za 25. ali me zanima dali moram prijavit muza ili on moze samo doci samnom, on bi mogao biti samo od 7-9 da nam pomogne slozit :?

----------


## ninochka

dolazim ziher, al se još ne prijavljujem jer ne znam kad ću moći

----------


## ivakika

ne moras prijavljivati muza-samo ga dovedi  :Smile:

----------


## jmaja

ok vidimo se
 :Laughing:

----------

prijavila sam se za rsprodaju i imam pitanje. moja prijateljica bi nam se isto pridruzila ali nema kompjutor pa dali mogu tmo di sam se ja prijavila staviti i nju da dolazi samnom :?

----------


## apricot

jmarija, što više, to bolje...

ove liste su da znamo na koga možemo računati, a svi koji dođu izvan njih... ma   :Heart:

----------


## tatek

Rasprodaja je bila i prosla - uglavnom uspjesno, rekao bih po reakcijama.   :Smile:  

Ovo je bila prva rasprodaja na kojoj sam ucestvovao kao pomagac, zajedno sa MZ i klincima. Kolicina posla je bila impresivna, ali vidjelo se da je ekipa dobro uigrana pa smo se i mi lako uklopili. Osobito sam ponosan na Vedrana koji je bio s nama i u petak od 17 do 21h i u subotu od 13 do 18h i ne samo da se nije dosadjivao vec je i radio s nama i to zaista smislene poslove.   :Heart: 
(a cini se da je i Zrinki bilo zabavno u petak, dok je u subotu ostala kod kuce sa bakom)

Eto, drago nam je da smo i mi sudjelovali u rasprodaji i upoznali barem dio vas i uzivo.

Nesto fotki snimljenih tokom subotnjeg popodneva mozete vidjeti na http://public.fotki.com/vanja2/rodina-rasprodaja-d/
(fotke su tu samo kao ilustracija nekih trenutaka, nisam uspio uhvatiti ni sve ljude koji su tamo bili ni svu tu gomilu odjece i stvari ni sve poslove koji su odlazili i dolazili ... trebalo je ipak malo i raditi, a ne samo fotkati   :Wink:  )

----------


## tatek

E da, cure, vi koje ste fotkale klince i mene u petak popodne kako guramo kutije sa odjecom, pliz posaljite mi nekako slike (najbolje mailom), bas bi ih rado imali!

----------


## Mukica

super slike tatek!!

ja sam vas fotkala, al mislim da je aparat bio fridin

----------


## ms. ivy

tatek, super slike. genijalna je ona gdje ivakika plače na aprinom ramenu.   :Laughing:  

mah-mah tebi i svima ostalima, baš je bilo lijepo vidjeti vas! stvarno smo bili brzi ko munjeviti jurić   :Wink:  , vjerujem da su šefice zadovoljne.

marljivac vedran je bio pravo sunce, kao i sva ostala strpljiva dječica (je l' ima smisla da spominjem ilonu..?)

----------


## apricot

nije ivakika plakala, umirala je od smijeha...

----------


## ivakika

> tatek, super slike. genijalna je ona gdje ivakika plače na aprinom ramenu.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

tatek, slike su stvarno super, nikad do sada nismo imali slike svih koraka nakon rasprodaje-od razvrstavanja po stolovima i kutijama, pa po brojevima, pa pakiranje u vrecice, izdavanje robe i novaca prodavateljima, ma super

hvala tebi i tvojoj cijeloj obitelji na pomoci  :Heart:  

zahvaljujem posebno svim novim curama i deckima koji su nam ovaj put pomogli

 :Heart:  svima koji iz rasprodaje u rasprodaju pomazu i cine ovu nasu rasprodaju hvalevrijednom akcijom  :Heart:

----------

